# Candling Eggs



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm busy working on my mousebird website. Under the breeders section I have added a page on candling. Even though it is for mousebirds, all the info would still be applicable for any type of bird. Please check it out: http://www.mousebirds.com/candling-eggs.html
I still have more info to add as I get pixs done. Let me know if there is anything else to cover. Thanks


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

That is the most amazing piece of work. Thank you VERY much.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Catherine...thank you  I will soon be re-doing my Cockatiel assist hatch article to make it easier to veiw things. In doing the mousebird page I tried using min-albums below papagraphs to better illustrate things. With the cockatiel page I did links to a pop up pix, which can get old after awhile...so de-doing it would make it so much easier.


----------

